# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY grounding for aquarium equipment

## Razorblade

Alright, here goes..I have a blue tub with gold fish which i keep outside my flat, while i was doing some regular cleaning, I felt that there was some minor electric shock which bites.

I took out my multimeter and tested that there were some current leak in the water, as we know, most of our pumps comes with only 2 pin plug which do not have any grounding.

What it did next was I bend a piece of stainless steel wire (where i can attach it to the side of my tube submerge in the water), connect 1 end to some length of electrical wire using heat shrink, the other end of the wire to the *Ground* of the 3 pin power plug, after i plug in to the wall socket, the leaks are gone  :Smile: 

I will try to take some picture and post here later, you can use steel for this application but not copper as its poisonous to our pet, I am not too sure about aluminum but do know that some use titanium for their marine tank.

This is a very simple project and a good measure if you have pumps in your tank.

Let me go take some picture now, be back later.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Thanks a lot Razorblade!!! That will really help.

Cheers,

----------


## Razorblade

Here are some picture :



Another view :



To the wall plug:



Attached to the side of the tub :



Another angle :



Happy DIYing

Cheers,

----------

